# 5/16 cove and bead bit



## danletkeman (Jul 31, 2018)

Hello,

Wondering if anyone knows of a source for a 5/16 radius cove and bead plunge/grove bit? I have found that most manufacturers only go up to 1/4 inch radius which is too small for the project I am planning.

Thanks,
Dan.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Is this what your looking for
54104 Carbide Tipped Classical Bead & Cove 13/64 x 5/16 Radius x 1-1/4 Dia x 1/2 x 1/2 Inch Shank
https://www.amazon.com/Amana-Tool-Carbide-Tipped-Classical/dp/B000P4SEVS


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Not in a plunge type. You could cut the bearing off one but it wouldn't plunge. You'd need a starter hole or straight groove and then plunge into that. Part of the problem for that is that the size it needs to be for that radius makes it so big that it might be dangerous to plunge. When you start getting up around 2" diameter most of the makers put a disclaimer in the package saying it should only be used in a router table which means you don't plunge it.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

danletkeman said:


> Hello,
> 
> Wondering if anyone knows of a source for a 5/16 radius cove and bead plunge/grove bit? I have found that most manufacturers only go up to 1/4 inch radius which is too small for the project I am planning.
> 
> ...


From what I can find 5/16 is an unusual radius. Would 3/8 inch radius work?
Would itn be possible to provide a drawing or picture of what you need or the project?


----------



## danletkeman (Jul 31, 2018)

I would like to have one without a bearing. I want to use it at a 45 degree angle to the work piece in order to cut a cove and bead in the face of the stock. Simply put, use a 45 degree fence on the router table.

I did eventually find one sold by magnate that I think I am going to try.

https://www.magnate.net/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=3935&CartID=1


----------

